# Wyoming wolf killed... BIG FINE!



## Markthehunter88

I want to hear from some of the brother hood...

One gal that works for me here in the office was telling me a very interesting story... She has a friend that was camping/hunting in the wyoming mountains. He had noticed he was being tracked by one lone wolf... he was on a horse on his way to a camp spot. Later that night after being in camp a few hours (still setting up) The wolf came into camp... The friend decides to shoot the wolf (saftey reasons) He then rides his horse back down the mountain and reports this to the fish and game... they slap an 8000$ fine on him... After going back and forth on "ethics" and "saftey" the fine was cut in half.... but still 4000$ is more money than i have! This was all because he didnt fire a "WARNING" shot. What do you guys/gals think? Right? wrong? I for one dont think it was the right call (the fine).... the animal was in his camp... i would have done the same thing... maybe i am wrong too?


----------



## StillAboveGround

Not being there and seeing the animals body language and not knowing if camp was full of armed men or also included kids, hard to say...
I would like to think I would fire warning shot first time, but not give it a second thought if he came back...

Does law demand you get bit first?


----------



## Loke

SSS,S

shootshovelshutup, stupid


----------



## shaun larsen

Loke said:


> SSS,S
> 
> shootshovelshutup, stupid


exactly.....


----------



## lobowatch

shaun larsen said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> SSS,S
> 
> shootshovelshutup, stupid
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.....
Click to expand...

 :roll:

yeah, like that's the smart thing to do!


----------



## 90redryder

If this wolf was a legitimate threat, like it sounds like it was, it doesnt need a warning shot. You should never use a gun in self defense unless you fully intend to kill whatever is threatening you. There is no fiddle farting around, if you have something stalking you and then it moves in, its probably moving in for the kill and you dont have time to be firing warning shots.


----------



## Loke

Or I guess the smart thing would be to let the wolf eat me. Then I could take the moral high ground and tell everyone that I am better than the rest of the world, now that I am a wolf turd.


Kind of like that idiot that recorded himself and his girlfriend being eaten by a grizzly in Alaska.


----------



## Markthehunter88

thanks for the posts guys... it is hard to say without being there in the moment... A wolf tho... i might shoot and start to dig...


----------



## longbow

Something's not right with either the story or the charges. If a wolf's in your camp then he's a threat. It's just not normal behavior for a wolf to be that close and not being intent on harming you. OR....that's just the guy's story.


----------



## flyfisher20

I would say that my warning shot hit the wolf on the left side and the kill shot hit him on the right.


----------



## lobowatch

longbow said:


> Something's not right with either the story or the charges. If a wolf's in your camp then he's a threat. It's just not normal behavior for a wolf to be that close and not being intent on harming you. OR....that's just the guy's story.


I agree. The ESA has a built in provision for imminent threat against yourself or someone else, although you still might have to defend your actions in court. Yeah it sucks, but it at least gives a person their say. As I understand it, the USFWS does all the investigations, but I might be wrong, and they can be real weinners about things. As far as SSS, I get tired of hearing/reading that crap. Go ahead and do it if it floats your boat, but you will pay a pretty high price if you get caught, let alone the negative crap hunters get by promoting such illegal crap...it's POACHING! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'm all about making wolves go away, but lobowatch is right, the last thing we need is a bigger black eye from doing things the wrong way. This battle will be won or lost in the courtroom. Now, if a wolf was threatening me or my family OR my dogs in any way and I didn't feel like I had any choice, BOOM! Consequence be damned. :evil:


----------



## goofy elk

Here's the problem Lobo,,,

Utah is as anti-predator as ANTI-PREDITOR can get!

Predators that mess with Utahans deer and elk are not liked well at all..

Utah deer hunters have fits over lions,,,WAIT TIL they see what wolves do!

It will be VERY soon there will be tag reductions for elk hunts because of wolf predation..
May see it as soon as this coming year on the Dagget , 3 corner unit...
Then the Uintas,,General elk,, Not really that many elk. 25 wolves could clean that out quick!

Oh yes and Strawberry,,Wasatch LE and VERY popular spike/cow hunting..
Cut those tags in half due to wolves and watch the out cry...................

"Its POACHING" this is true,,,,BUT,,,Watch what happens in Utah over the next 5 years..
Its about to get CRAZY! :shock:


----------



## ROI

I read a news article about this incident (for what that is worth). At least in the report I read, the guy didn't indicate that he shot to protect himself but rather his horse which was tied up at his camp. When he checked the wolf it had a collar on it, so he decided to make the report. I don't remember anything about a warning shot in the article I read, but that part coudl have just been left out.

Not sure if this changes how any of you would handle the situation.


----------



## Bax*

I honestly dont like the SSSS solution but I also agree with it in a conflicted kind of way. But in this instance I think it is plain silly to think that the guy needed to fire a warning shot first. Should it be required to fire a warning shot every time you hunt any animal? If you fire a warning shot the animal may start moving more (not moving away, but it may be a harder target to hit when the shot is most important).

If you feel threatened, and I would feel threatened in this situation, you should have the law on your side IMO. But the more these hippies push for wolf protection, the more instances like these will come up


----------



## gregkdc

I think he did the right thing. What would happen if he fired the shot and the wolf ran away? Than later it attacks someone else’s live stock or family, things could have been much worse. If a wolf is already in that situation it is displaying an alarming familiarity to humans and should be considered a threat. Basically what I have learned form this is that if I am ever in the same situation, and live, I probably won’t talk about it later.


----------



## lobowatch

Bax* said:


> I honestly dont like the SSSS solution but I also agree with it in a conflicted kind of way. But in this instance I think it is plain silly to think that the guy needed to fire a warning shot first. Should it be required to fire a warning shot every time you hunt any animal? If you fire a warning shot the animal may start moving more (not moving away, but it may be a harder target to hit when the shot is most important).
> 
> If you feel threatened, and I would feel threatened in this situation, you should have the law on your side IMO. But the more these hippies push for wolf protection, the more instances like these will come up


Haha! I ain't no flower child but that just struck me as funny bax...hippie!

It is NOT required to fire a warning shot when protecting yourself against any critter threatening your life. I would imagin if the situation is questionable as to whether you are really in danger, anything you can do to prove/facilitate your true intentions of self preservation, the better I guess. Longbow is right though, it is HIGHLY irregular for a wolf to go into a camp. They are pretty shy critters when it comes to humans...but he did have a horse. Not knowing the full story makes it hard to speculate on what might have happened


----------



## JERRY

My Dad told me a story of an owner at a bar he once worked in. 2 men came in to rob the place the owner pulled out a gun and shot them both. The police asked him if he fired a warning shot. The owner replied, "Yes. I fired two. One is in him and one is in him." Pointing to the assailants. :shock: 

Maybe if he would have said as such there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Lonetree

"hippie" :mrgreen: Bax, I heard you buy guns from wolf loving bark eatin' hippies. :mrgreen: 

Wolves are curious, and approach/observe man more than most know. I have had them double back, and follow me, when I was attempting to track them. Lone wolves are not a danger, not even for the horse. If it were more than one, you would know pretty quick what their intentions with the horse were. Then by all means shoot. Anyone know how many people have been attacked by wolves in N. America in the last 150 yeras?


----------



## bullsnot

When they told me about the fine I would've told em they wrote down my account of what happened inccorectly.....I didn't say he, "came into camp", I said he was "charging into camp." It was me or him the way I was figuring it. My friend saved my life and I'd like to nominate him for a medal.


----------



## lobowatch

Lonetree said:


> "hippie" :mrgreen: Bax, I heard you buy guns from wolf loving bark eatin' hippies. :mrgreen:
> 
> Wolves are curious, and approach/observe man more than most know. I have had them double back, and follow me, when I was attempting to track them. Lone wolves are not a danger, not even for the horse. If it were more than one, you would know pretty quick what their intentions with the horse were. Then by all means shoot. Anyone know how many people have been attacked by wolves in N. America in the last 150 yeras?


Not perzactly, but doubt it would be more than a handfull. :?: _(O)_ :!:


----------



## Loke

The question to be asked is "How many people have been attacked by wolves before man put them in their rightful place below us on the food chain?"


----------



## JERRY

Lonetree"
Anyone know how many people have been attacked by wolves in N. America in the last 150 yeras?

No one know because those that were aren't here to talk about it. They are just reported as missing persons.


----------



## Lonetree

horsesma said:


> Lonetree"
> Anyone know how many people have been attacked by wolves in N. America in the last 150 yeras?
> 
> No one know because those that were aren't here to talk about it. They are just reported as missing persons.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Lonetree

Yeah it is only a couple in the last 150, and that includes Canada and Alaska. I have a friend that is a subsistence hunter in AK, he has lived ~150 miles from the closest settlement for 30 years. Its just him, his wife, and a daughter(he raised 3 kids out there). He has had full packs of wolves follow him and his sled dogs for miles. And has had numerous encounters over the years by himself,and has never had a problem. He has never shot a wolf, neither has any of his neighbors(~20 people on and off over the 30 years) This is a guy that makes his living hunting and trapping. 

Like some one else mentioned earlier about wolf proponents painting hunters as trophey gluts that view wolves as competition. Making the wolf out to be something bigger and mythical, doesn't help either. Its no better than the misinformed peopled that advocated transplanting them in the first place.*

*I am what many would call "pro-wolf" but I was anti "re-introduction" for a number of reasons.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Remember...When the wolf came into your camp he was snarling and growling, snapping his teeth and baring his fangs. Death was imminent and unavoidable lest the gun was used in a desperate attempt to save your own life. 

Warning shot my ass. :evil:


----------



## wyogoob

Anyone have a link to the story? court case?

Mr Google knows nothing, he's SSS i guess.

First I've heard of this.


----------



## Bax*

Lonetree said:


> "hippie" :mrgreen: Bax, I heard you buy guns from wolf loving bark eatin' hippies. :mrgreen:


That stuff is bark!? Holy crap I thought it was soy! Silly hippies. At least its organic :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Some people talk too much! Use your good sense, make a decision and never look back. Why let the anti's, a-holes, and all other a-words play Monday AM quarterback with your choice. If a wolf ever enters my comfort zone and does not retreat, I will feel threatened and act accordingly. I, however will not call law enforcement and tell on myself so my story can be used by the media to advance causes contrary to my own. When did we stop being able to take-care-of-business in this country?-----------SS


----------



## pkred

Loke said:


> Or I guess the smart thing would be to let the wolf eat me, Then I could take the moral high ground and tell everyone that I am better than the rest of the world, now that I am a wolf turd..


I smell a PETA quote in there somewhere.... :O•-: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Or I guess the smart thing would be to let the wolf eat me. Then I could take the moral high ground and tell everyone that I am better than the rest of the world, now that I am a wolf turd.
> 
> Kind of like that idiot that recorded himself and his girlfriend being eaten by a grizzly in Alaska.


One of the better posts this year!


----------



## Longgun

tip a glass to dirty shovels and tight lips...


----------



## rdoggsilva

shoot, bury, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## longbow

ROI said:


> I read a news article about this incident (for what that is worth). At least in the report I read, the guy didn't indicate that he shot to protect himself but rather his horse which was tied up at his camp. When he checked the wolf it had a collar on it, so he decided to make the report. I don't remember anything about a warning shot in the article I read, but that part coudl have just been left out.
> Not sure if this changes how any of you would handle the situation.


Radio collar? No problem. Just take the two 7/16 Nylock nuts off with your Leatherman. Hang the collar on a branch and shoot it. The acrylic-imbedded reciever can't hold up to a 300 Wby.


----------



## Loke

longbow said:


> Radio collar? No problem. Just take the two 7/16 Nylock nuts off with your Leatherman. Hang the collar on a branch and shoot it. The acrylic-imbedded reciever can't hold up to a 300 Wby.


Or drop it in the nearest fast-running stream.


----------



## angrychair

I always carry a .357 and a Pack shovel,just say'n :O•-:


----------



## riptheirlips

Loke said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radio collar? No problem. Just take the two 7/16 Nylock nuts off with your Leatherman. Hang the collar on a branch and shoot it. The acrylic-imbedded reciever can't hold up to a 300 Wby.
> 
> 
> 
> Or drop it in the nearest fast-running stream.
Click to expand...

Or tie it on the back of a semi at a truck stop. I actually heard of that happening.


----------



## Critter

I spent a hour trying to find some information on this in a Wyoming paper or on the Wyoming DOW site and didn't come up with anything. 

It is starting to look like a friend of a friends cousins brother heard in a bar story.


----------



## longbow

Critter said:


> I spent a hour trying to find some information on this in a Wyoming paper or on the Wyoming DOW site and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> It is starting to look like a friend of a friends cousins brother heard in a bar story.


Kind of sounds that way. I tried looking up the fine for killing one and couldn't find anything. Anyone?


----------



## Lonetree

I could not find anything on the story. It sounds like a composite of numerous wolf shooting stories I know of.


----------



## Lonetree

Springville Shooter said:


> Some people talk too much! Use your good sense, make a decision and never look back. Why let the anti's, a-holes, and all other a-words play Monday AM quarterback with your choice. If a wolf ever enters my comfort zone and does not retreat, I will feel threatened and act accordingly. I, however will not call law enforcement and tell on myself so my story can be used by the media to advance causes contrary to my own. When did we stop being able to take-care-of-business in this country?-----------SS


**** straight, just like when I feel threatened by deer. Especialy the ones with the big horns, the bigger the horns, the scarier. Do you know how many people get attacked by those evil things? I had one total one of my cars a few years back  Git-r-dun


----------



## JERRY

Wolf attacks are more prevalent than I thought.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_attacks_on_humans


----------



## Loke

> A hypothesis as to why wolves in Eurasia historically acted more aggressively toward humans than those in North America is that in the past, Old World wolf hunting was mostly an activity for the nobility, whereas American wolf hunts were partaken by ordinary citizens, nearly all of them possessing firearms. This difference could have caused American wolves to be more fearful of humans, making them less willing to venture into settled areas.[7]


DUH!!


----------



## Loke

Lonetree said:


> Anyone know how many people have been attacked by wolves in N. America in the last 150 yeras?


Here you go.



> List of fatal wolf attacksThis is a list of known fatal wolf attacks worldwide by century in reverse chronological order. Attacks which occurred in the 21st century are listed by decade.
> 
> This list is incomplete; you can help by expanding it.
> [edit] 2010sName, age, gender Date Location, comments
> Candice Berner, 32, female March 8, 2010 (discovered) Berner, a teacher and avid jogger, was found dead along a road near Chignik Lake, Alaska, a village about 475 miles southwest of Anchorage, Alaska. Snowmobilers found her mutilated body with wolf tracks in the adjacent snow. The Alaska State Medical Examiner ruled that her death was caused by "multiple injuries due to animal mauling."[28]
> [edit] 2000sName, age, gender Date Location, comments
> Security guard, Vladimir Paschkov, 40 6:00 am, February 18, 2009 Village of Siklyatz Duvanskogo, Urals. Paschkov was surprised by the wolf on a haystack in a dairy farm and attacked. Three women and another man rushed in with pitchforks and a shovel, and all were injured by the wolf. Paschkov bled to death, while the others were treated for injuries in hospital.[29]
> Woman February 10, 2009 Village of Giorgitsminda, about 40 kilometres from Tbilisi, Georgia.[30]
> 10-year old boy January 10, 2009 Village of Zavod-Kyn in the administrative district of Lysjvensk in Perm region, Russia.[31]
> 8-year old boy April 6, 2006 Nakhodka, Eastern Russia. Two eight-year-old boys had approached the wolf enclosure in the Nakhodka Zoo, with one boy stretching out his hand to stroke the animals. One wolf bit the boy, and another seized hold of his leg. Although the child escaped, he died early the next morning.[32]
> Kenton Joel Carnegie, 22, male November 8, 2005 Prince Albert, Saskatchewan. Carnegie had gone for a walk and didn't return to the surveyors' camp where he was working. His body was found partially consumed in an area known to be frequented by four wolves which regularly fed on human refuse. The pathologist who performed the autopsy, testified Carnegie had lost about 25% to 30% of his body mass in the attack, with the top midsection to the thigh having been partially consumed.[33] Although originally the possibility that the culprit was an American Black Bear was not ruled out, a coroners' jury concluded after a two year inquiry that the attackers had indeed been wolves.[34][35]
> Two people 2005 Khost province, Afghanistan. Occurred during what was considered the worst Afghan Winter in over a decade.[36]
> Four people 2005 Naka, Paktia province, Afghanistan. Two victims were killed during trips to other villages.[36]
> Two people Early February, 2005 Muinak district, western Uzbekistan.[37]
> Homeless man January 2, 2005 Village of Vali-Asr, near the town of Torbat Heydariya, northeastern Iran. Wolves entering the village seeking refuge from harsh weather attacked an elderly homeless man in front of witnesses. Those witnessing the incident attempted to fight off the wolves, while waiting for police assistance. Police intervention never came, and the victim died.[38]
> Three people Winter, 2003 Astrakhan Oblast, Russia.[39]
> Three shepherds Winter, 2003 Sredneakhtubinsk district, Russia.[39]
> [edit] 1900sName, age, gender Date Location, comments
> Anand Kumar, 4, male 1996 Banbirpur, India. The wolf attacked Kumar whilst he, his two siblings and his mother were using the open ground for their toilet. When a police search party found the boy three days later, half a mile away, all that remained was his head.[40]
> 60 mostly prepubescent children 1996-1997 Uttar Pradesh, India.[7]
> Patricia Wyman, 24, female April 18, 1996 Haliburton, Ontario. Ms. Wyman had been hired as a new caretaker of the wolves at the Haliburton forest and wildlife preserve. The 5 wolves involved in the attack had been raised in captivity all their lives, but had never been socialized with humans.[41]
> Michael Amosov, 60, male February 21, 1996 Hamlet of Bolonitza, Zadrach, Belarus. Amosov disappeared whilst walking to Bolonitza from Zadrach through a forest. A search party followed his tracks and found an area of churned, bloodied snow surrounded by multiple wolf tracks.[42]
> Woodcutter, 55, male December, 1995 Hvoschono, Belarus. Disappeared whilst working in a nearby forest. Two days later, a search party found his remains surrounded by wolf tracks.[42]
> 9-year old schoolgirl December, 1995 Usviatyda, Belarus. Disappeared whilst walking home from school. Her father searched for her and found her head surrounded by bloodied snow covered in wolf tracks.[42]
> Unidentified female October, 1995 Village south of Voronezh, Russia. The woman was working on a cornfield, when the rabid female wolf attacked and bit her throat.[6]
> Unidentified person 1995 Russian part of Karelia.[6]
> 60 children April 1993-April 1995 Bihar State, India. All the children were taken from settlements primarily during March to August between 17.00 and 19.00 hrs. There were more female victims (58%) than males and 89% were 3-11-yrs old. Of the 80 child casualties, only 20 were rescued.[43]
> Alyshia Berzyck, 3, female June 3, 1989 Minnesota. Killed by a pet wolf on a chain.[44]
> 17 prepubescent children 1986 Ashta, India. Known as the Wolves of Ashta.[45]
> Unidentified woman June 29, 1982 Near Dubrovna, Belarus. Bitten to death on the face, arms and legs by a rabid wolf.[6]
> 13 children, aged 4-10 years February-August 1981 Hazaribagh in the eastern Indian district of Bihar. Known as the Wolves of Hazaribagh.
> Child, 2, male 1981 Ft. Wayne, Michigan. Lone wolf kept as a pet.[44]
> Elderly woman Late August, 1979 Death occurred in Sinezerka.[6]
> Unknown child 1978 Wheatland, Wyoming. Lone wolf kept as a pet.[44]
> B. Mashakova March 30, 1972 Chelkarskij region, Kazakhstan. Rabid wolf.[6]
> 4 children 1957-74 Spain.[46]
> Vitali Ushtinov, 5 years old July 11, 1952 1 km from Village of Karmanov. Vitali was attacked whilst picking berries and dragged into the forest.[6]
> 10-year old girl April 29, 1951 Near the village of Tarasovok, Orichevskij region. The girl was killed by a wolf whilst bathing in a creek with a friend.[6]
> 1 boy and 3 girls aged 3-6 years July-August, 1950 Lebyazhskij region.[6]
> Svetlana Tueva November 17, 1948 Unspecified Soviet province. Svetlana was attacked by five wolves when she and her friends were walking home from school. The wolves dragged her a kilometre into the forest. All that was found was an overcoat.[6]
> 9 children aged 7-12 years July-August 1948 Darovskij region.[6]
> Veniamina Fokina, 13 years old 1947 Village of Rusanov, Khalturinskij region.[6]
> Anna Mikheeva, 16 years old 1947 Village of Chernyabevij, Khalturinskij region. Wolves attacked Anna and her mother, killing the former and dragging her into a forest. She was found partially eaten and with a broken neck.[6]
> Pimma Molchanova, 5 years old May 8, 1945 Village of Shilyavo, Kirovskaya Oblast, Russia. Pimma was washing goloshas in a stream with a 7-year old friend, when a wolf caught her and her friend's screaming alerted the villagers. Her body was found 500 metres away. The wolf had bitten through her throat and eaten her thigh muscles.[6]
> Maria Berdnikova, 17 years old 29 April 1945 Village of Golodaevshchina, Kirovskaya Oblast. Maria and her sister were working 50 meters from a cattle yard near a mansion. The wolf grabbed her by the throat and carried her off, followed by peasants. The wolf scaled a 1-meter fence and dropped its victim 200 meters into the forest.[6]
> 36 children 1944-63 Kirov region, Russia.[46]
> Maria Polyakova, 16 years old November 19, 1944 B. Ramenskij, Kirovskaya Oblast. Two wolves killed her whilst on the way to work.[6]
> Musinova Tamara, 14 years old November 12, 1944 Kirovskaya Oblast. Nine wolves involved.[6]
> Perfilova, 8 years old November 6, 1944 Kirovskaya Oblast. Killed and eaten by a wolf pack on the road to a collective farm.[6]
> Valya Starikova, 13 years old September 21, 1944 Village of Goldaevshchina, Kirovskaya Oblast. The wolf carried her into a forest. Only pieces of her shoes were found.[6]
> 5 children 1937 Poland.[46]
> 95 people 1926 Districts of Bareilly and Pilibhit, United Provinces, India.[19]
> 10 people 1924 Kirov. Perpetrators were two rabid wolves.[6]
> Trapper and two Natives 1922 Ontario. When a trapper did not return to the post office as promised, two natives were sent to find him. All three were killed by wolves.[22]
> Ben Cochrum April, 1922 Ontario. Fisher river on Lake Winnipeg. The victim's bones were found on April 17 among the remains of 11 wolves. Seven had been shot and four clubbed to death. Only when his rifle stock smashed did the trapper cease to fight and succumb to the wolf pack.[47]
> James Smith March 4, 1910 Waterloo, Iowa. Wolves attacked him whilst he was alone in a wood, waiting for the return of his brother. When the latter returned he found his brother's bones. In the center of a circle of five dead wolves, was an empty repeating rifle, showing that he had been overpowered before he could reload his weapon.[47]
> [edit] 1800sName, age, gender Date Location, Comments
> 203 people 1889 European sector of Russian Empire.[48]
> Father and son, family name Olson March 7, 1888 New Rockford, North Dakota. The two men started towards a haystack a few yards from the house to shovel a path around the stack when they were surrounded by a pack and devoured alive.[44]
> 1445 people 1870-1887 European sector of Russian Empire.[6]
> 22 children 1880-1881 Turku, Southwest Finland. Three wolves involved. In January, 1882, a female wolf was shot and 12 days later a male wolf poisoned, which brought the attacks to an end.[23][48] Finnish conservation groups, such as the Finnish Association for Nature Conservation, claimed the animals were wolf-dog hybrids. An examination of the taxidermied specimens showed that they were pure wolves.[49]
> Boy 1882 Sortavala, Karelia.[23]
> 8-year old boy 1880 Uusikirkko, Karelia.[23]
> 624 people 1878 British India.[45]
> 9 children 1877 Tampere, Southwest Finland. More than one wolf involved.[23]
> 721 people 1875 North-Western Province and Bihar State, British India.[50]
> 161 people 1871 Imperial Russia. The document stating this however, was produced in 1890.[2]
> 12-year old girl 1859 Eurajoki, Southwest Finland.[23]
> 14 people 1851 Lorges Forest, France. A rabid wolf ran amok for 45 kilometres (28 mi) in seven hours, through nine villages, biting 41 people of whom 14 subsequently died of rabies. The wolf also bit nearly 100 animals and many presumably died from rabies too.[51]
> 266 adults, 110 children 1849-1851 European sector of Russian Empire.[6]
> 20 children, one adult 1839-1850 Karelia. Unknown number of wolves.[23]
> 3 children 1836 Kemiö, Southwest Finland. More than one wolf involved.[23]
> 13 people July 1833 Green River, western Wyoming, perpetrated by a rabid white wolf.[10]
> 8 children, 1 woman January 1831, Summer 1832 Karelia. Thought to have been a single animal.[23]
> Unknown African American, male 1830 Kentucky, near the Ohio border. While traveling through a heavily forested area, two African Americans were attacked by a pack of wolves. Using their axes, they attempted to fight off the wolves. Both men were knocked to the ground and severely wounded. One man was killed. The other dropped his axe and escaped up a tree. There he spent the night. The next morning the man climbed down from the tree. The bones of his friend lay scattered on the snow. Three wolves lay dead.[44]
> Innuit woman 1829 Strangled by a wolf as her husband rushed to her assistance.[22]
> Aleksei Moiseev, 8 years old 1823 Village of Alakurskij. Aleksei went outside his village with some friends and was attacked by a lone wolf. Peasants intervened too late.[6]
> Petr Pitka, 3 years old May, 1823 Village of Bolshie, Tuganitsy. The boy left his hut with his sister at dinner time. His four year old sister returned home, saying that her brother had been carried off by a wolf. His remains were discovered on June 2, in a haymaking field outside the village.[6]
> 11 children between 3.5-15 years of age and one 19 year old woman 30 December 1820, 27 March 1821 Border between Dalarna and Gästrikland. The wolf had been captured as a pup and raised in captivity for 3-4 years, before released prior to the attacks.[23] Known as the Wolf of Gysinge.[52]
> 111 people 1804-1853 Non rabid wolves killed 111 people in Estonia, of which 108 were children, 2 were men and 1 woman.[6]
> 6-8 year old girl 28 December 1800 Akershus county, Southern Norway.[23][46]


----------



## Renegade

He needs to learn the three "S's":
Shoot

Shovel

Shut up.


----------



## kailey29us

i had a park ranger in yellowstone tell me if i was threatened by a bear not to fire a warning shot, if i am going to shoot then shoot to kill it. wouldnt be any different for a wolf IMO


----------



## Lonetree

Attack list: I said N America, we dont have eurasian wolves. Wolves and big game of europe, asia, russia, and the middle east behave very, very differently than they do here. The predator prey relationship is very different also. N American big game evolved to hold their ground, rather than flee like european and russian game. They evolved thousands of years apart, and comparisons are like apples and oranges.

I have several Ukrainian and Russian customers. Their accounts and methods of big game hunting differ considerably from our own. Much of this is because of the way the game evolved with their primary predators.


----------



## Loke

The reason there are so few attacks in North America is beacuse man eliminated the wolf so there would not be as many attacks. Less wolves = less wolf attacks. No wolves = no wolf attacks. Unhunted wolves = more wolf attacks. It is simple statistics at work here. I posted the attacks in other areas to make the point that if wolves are not hunted agressively by man, they will learn that man is an easy prey species. Man is the apex predator because we choose to be. If we allow another species to assume this role, we allow ourselves to become prey. Personally, I do not aspire to become a wolf turd. 

By the way, I have never seen our north american game "stand their ground". Every time that I have tried to shoot them, either with a gun or camera, as soon as they see me they run like hell. except sheep. And everyone knows that sheep are stupid.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Something's not right with either the story or the charges. If a wolf's in your camp then he's a threat. It's just not normal behavior for a wolf to be that close and not being intent on harming you. OR....that's just the guy's story.












Any web link to this story? I'm still looking and can't find anything.

I did a 9-day backpacking trip in Yellowstone NP. Seen wolves about 5 days of the trip and had them close to camp 3 nights. We tried for pictures but could't get close to them, they would run off.

Had wolves while elk and deer hunting up on Wyoming's Little Greys; Middle Ridge and the Grayback in 2007 and 2008. They were always running 100 mph trying to get away from all the hunters.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

I've never heard of a wolf firing a warning shot...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Lancy, perhaps they lack the capacity for abstract thought? That and thumbs.

I wonder what wolf management methodology this guys kin would use?

[attachment=0:15ryp1wi]SSS and one more S for posterity.jpg[/attachment:15ryp1wi]


----------



## Nambaster

I dont really care about what anyone says on this forum..... I have first hand experience playing cabelas dangerous game on my Xbox and I know for a fact that wolves are very aggressive and attack in packs. I have also confronted grizzly bears and bees nests on countless occaisions... 

The only thing that I am confused about is how I keep stepping in those stupid bear traps all the time.... I have killed tons of wolves on that game and I am yet to get a $4000 fine.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> I spent a hour trying to find some information on this in a Wyoming paper or on the Wyoming DOW site and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> It is starting to look like a friend of a friends cousins brother heard in a bar story.


I remember when a Wyoming hunter killed a wolf, turned himself in, and was fined, but it's been quite awhile ago.

I'll ask the local game warden.

Ah, who cares? Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


----------



## Lonetree

Loke said:


> The reason there are so few attacks in North America is beacuse man eliminated the wolf so there would not be as many attacks. Less wolves = less wolf attacks. No wolves = no wolf attacks. Unhunted wolves = more wolf attacks. It is simple statistics at work here. I posted the attacks in other areas to make the point that if wolves are not hunted agressively by man, they will learn that man is an easy prey species. Man is the apex predator because we choose to be. If we allow another species to assume this role, we allow ourselves to become prey. Personally, I do not aspire to become a wolf turd.
> 
> By the way, I have never seen our north american game "stand their ground". Every time that I have tried to shoot them, either with a gun or camera, as soon as they see me they run like hell. except sheep. And everyone knows that sheep are stupid.


I forgot, Canada and Alaska must not be North America?

Less idiots=less bad wildlife policies No idiots=no bad wildlife policies Uneducated idiots=lots of bad wildlife policies driven by a bunch of bleeding heart scaredy cats.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Wygoob, I will be in that area next fall for elk and deer and whatever furry critter comes to my calls... let me get some gps coordinates from you so I can help the anti-anti-wolf supporters on this forum feel safer in the woods.


----------



## wyogoob

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Wygoob, I will be in that area next fall for elk and deer and whatever furry critter comes to my calls... let me get some gps coordinates from you so I can help the anti-anti-wolf supporters on this forum feel safer in the woods.


1st - I don't advocate breaking the law.

2nd - The area where the wolves are hanging out up there has no deer and elk, so I guess you wouldn't want to go there and hunt.

3rd - I wish everyone would leave the wolves alone up in the Wyoming Range. They were doing a good job pushing the elk closer to Evingston. 

4th - The only call I knew of up in Canada for wolves is a howl....a much different howl than a coyote howl. I don't know what there using for wolf calls now, it's been a long time since I hunted them.


----------



## bullsnot

longbow said:


> Radio collar? No problem. Just take the two 7/16 Nylock nuts off with your Leatherman. Hang the collar on a branch and shoot it. The acrylic-imbedded reciever can't hold up to a 300 Wby.


I'm not saying this is the right thing to do.....but I've heard of collared wolves heading east on I-80 before......one wolf made it all the way to Pennsylvania....that is until the truck driver realized there was some strange collar hanging from his bumper.


----------



## bullsnot

wyogoob said:


> 4th - The only call I knew of up in Canada for wolves is a howl....a much different howl than a coyote howl. I don't know what there using for wolf calls now, it's been a long time since I hunted them.


Why mess with all the wolf calls? From what I understand elk calls do a nice job of calling in wolves in the Rockies.


----------



## Bax*

Nambaster said:


> I dont really care about what anyone says on this forum..... I have first hand experience playing cabelas dangerous game on my Xbox and I know for a fact that wolves are very aggressive and attack in packs. I have also confronted grizzly bears and bees nests on countless occaisions...
> 
> The only thing that I am confused about is how I keep stepping in those stupid bear traps all the time.... I have killed tons of wolves on that game and I am yet to get a $4000 fine.


I agree. If Cabelas has taught me anything, it is that they wrote the Bible on hunting and fishing. They know that given the chance, wolves will kill you and everyone you have ever loved.

As far as the bear traps are concerned, maybe you should carry a walking stick? And maybe a flame thrower for the bees?


----------



## MWScott72

I have a cousin that lives in Hamilton, MT in the Bitteroot Valley. This area used to be flush with elk and outfitters, but since the re-introduction of the wolf, the elk population has crashed and most of the outfitters have crashed along with it. Used to be either sex unlimited tags, then significant cut backs, and last year, only 20 tags given in his area (I think he said the West Fork...cant' remember). Right now the elk herd is at 8-10% recruitment and at that level, once the older animals die off (or are eaten), the herd will take its final free fall. This is only one of many examples across the west in the wolf re-introduction areas. 

The comment about an elk call being just as good as howling is right on the money. My cousin stated that the bulls (those that are left) don't hardly bugle any more. In fact, there is a new elk "whisper" that seems to be the new bugle of choice for the bulls. Seems that if a bull lets out a full-on bugle, he has just given away his position to every wolf in the area, so the bulls are trying to adapt by lowering the volume/intensity of their calls.

I have nothing against wolves, but when we see the wholesale slaughter of big game herds that provide substantial dollars to already strapped game agencies, I can see no good reason for allowing them into UT or any other state. There has got be more aggressive management of these predators, and if one sauntered into my camp, he wouldn't be leaving it under his own power.


----------

